# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Đất nên Long Hưng chỉ 800trieu/căn + tặng sổ tiết kiệm 20trieu/lô

## jackjohnson9295

Dự án Long Hưng: Thuộc TP Biên Hòa - tương lai sẽ trực thuộc trung ương (sở hữu sân bay Long Thành). 
Dự án Long Hưng, chỉ 7800 triệu/100m2, Eximrs PP độc quyền, giá gốc -*LÊ VĂN* *0918.072.589.* 

*Cấp sổ hồng và giấy tờ đầy đủ, tặng khách hàng sổ tiết kiệm 20 triệu/lô*

- Vị trí: - dự án thuộc thành phố Biên Hòa, giáp sông Đồng Nai quận 9, cách ngã 3 Vũng Tàu 2km. 

Dự án Long Hưng,eximrs pp độc quyền, giá gốc - 0918.072.589
- Chủ đầu tư: 0918.072.589
- DonaCoop: Cực kỳ mạnh về tài chính. 
Quy hoạch theo chuẩn quốc tế 1/500 từ Nikken Sekkei (Nhật) – công ty thiết kế hàng đầu thế giới và chủ đầu tư nổi tiếng trong nước – donaCoop. 

- Kết nối giao thông: 
- Là cửa ngõ phía đông tiếp giáp Biên Hòa - TP. HCM- Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu. 
- Đi chuyển đến Biên Hòa mất 15p, Bình Dương: 20p, TP. HCM: 30p, Vũng Tàu: 2h. 
- Với hệ thống giáo thông: Đường bộ, đường sông (45km), đường cao tốc. 
- Cách cao tốc Long Thành - Dầu Giây - TP. HCM: 6,5 km. 
- Cách sân bay quốc tế Long Thành 11 km. 
- Giáp quận 9, Quốc Lộ 51. 
- Tiện ích xung quanh: 
- Liền kề khu du lịch Sơn Tiên (giai đoạn 2 Suối Tiên). 
- Cách BV ung bướu 2, tuyến Metro Bến Thành - Suối Tiên: 9 km. 
- Tiếp giáp sân Golf Long Thành 72 lỗ. 
- Cách bệnh viện quốc tế Shing Mark, BigC 1,5km. 
- Cách các trung tâm công nghiệp lớn tại Đồng Nai chưa đầy 10km. 

- Pháp lý minh bạch. 
Sổ đỏ riêng từng nền. 

- Tiến độ. 
Dự án đã hoàn thiện điện âm, nước máy, đèn đường, cây xanh, vỉa hè và có lộ lớn thuận tiện di chuyển. Khu dân cư đang dần hiện hữu. 

- Hiện chủ đầu tư đang trực tiếp phân phối các lô đất nền của dự án, đối diện sông Đồng Nai, được đánh giá là khu vực có vị trí đẹp nhất trong dự án. 

- Giá ưu đãi đợt 1: 750 triệu/nền, chỉ còn 7 nền duy nhất. Thanh toán 95% tặng khách hàng sổ tiết kiệm 20 triệu đồng
Ngân hàng BIDV hỗ trợ vay lên đến 70%. Hotline* 0911.518.538*. 

Long Hưng - khu đất "long mạch" của Đồng Nai. 
Mọi thắc mắc vui lòng gọi về hotline: *0918.072.589*
Để được: 
Tư vấn 24/07. 
Đưa đón tham quan dự án miễn phí. 
Rút thăm may mắn trúng xe Air Blade 2016, tivi 50inch, 32 inch. 
Dự án Long Hưng, chỉ 770 triệu/100m2, Eximrs PP độc quyền, giá gốc -* 0918.072.589*

----------

